# CareFRESH Colors Crinkles?



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone uses this and is it safe?

I saw it at the pet store and it was pink lol I wouldn't use it as bedding but thought about putting it in a box for them to dig/play in or giving some in their cage for their little sleeping box.

CareFRESH® Pro Earth™ Colors Crinkles


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

That looks like so much fun!  And it looks safe to me although I would watch them the first time they play in it if I were you. But since it shows animals on the bag, I would think it's safe.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I've never used it but as with all paper or wood it might be too dusty for your girls. Listen for sneezing when they start playing in it, if they don't it should be fine


----------



## RobinLee (Jan 16, 2012)

I saw this in the store too and thought it would be good fun. It's basically colored paper that has been crimped and run through a shredder! You can do it yourself a lot cheaper!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That's just colored paper and it should be just fine.

However, just because there are animals on the bag does NOT mean something is safe, always check elsewhere first.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

RobinLee said:


> I saw this in the store too and thought it would be good fun. It's basically colored paper that has been crimped and run through a shredder! You can do it yourself a lot cheaper!!


ha! you know what you are right. I even have a paper shredder somewhere.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CareFRESH Happy Habitat (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello! I work for the makers of CareFRESH and can assure you that CareFRESH Crinkles are absolutely safe for your pet. This product is low in dust, as well. The inks we use are all non-toxic and safe for your animals. It is best not to use shredded paper unless you know the inks are safe for your pets. Nesting animals love to incorporate colorful crinkles into their nests, and they are fun to run through! Have fun, and enjoy CareFRESH products! Join us on facebook (CareFRESH or CareFRESH Complete) - we have some new products coming out in 2012 (including some excellent new Crinkles colors)!


----------

